# ايه اكتر حاجة مضيقاك فى الشارع المصرى و نفسك تغيرها ؟



## Critic (12 مايو 2010)

*ايه اكتر حاجة مضيقاك فى الشارع المصرى و نفسك تغيرها ؟*

*انا شخصيا زقهت من انعدام الذوق العام*
*تمشى فى الشارع تلاقى راجل و لا ست (و خاصة ست) خبطتك و هى اللى غلطانة و بكل قلة ذوق تزعق فيك او لو راجل ولا يعبرك و لا اى حاجة و لا حتى يبص يشوف خبط مين كأنك شفاف*

*و زهقت من معاكسات البنات*
*بقت حاجة تقرف و لا بيرحموا حتى لو كانت البنت محترمة لا دى حتى لو كانت ماشية مع باباها او حد كبير مش بتسلم من الكلام و النظرات السخيفة و ده على اقل تقدير لو كنت محظوظة !*

*و اكتر حاجة مقرفة جدا و ظاهرة متخلفة يتميز بها الشارع المصرى : البصق فى الشوارع على الملأ ! ....لا تعليق على اللى بيعمل كدة !*

*نفسى البلد تبقى احسن كل مدى ما بننحدر بالذوق و الاخلاق العامة و مش عارف هنوصل لحد فين !!!!!!!!*


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2010)

_ههههههههههه
ههههه 
انا نفسى اغير مصر كلها 
قال مصر ام الدنيا 
ربنا يرحم اللى طلع الاشاعه دى
ياحول العالم يارب 

_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

متفقة معااااااااااك جدا يا كريتيك ..
أكتر حاجة نفسى تتغير فى الشارع المصرى البنى أدم المصرى نفسه :smil8:
ساعة وانت ماشى تحس الناس مساطيل كده ولو خبطوا فيك عادى جدااااااا 
ولو مستعجل وحظك الدنيا زحمة تلاقى الناس ماشية ببرود 
يبقى هو العيــــب فى الانسان المصرى نفسه ينفع نغيره :11azy:
​


----------



## Critic (12 مايو 2010)

> _ههههههههههه
> ههههه
> انا نفسى اغير مصر كلها
> قال مصر ام الدنيا
> ...



ههههههههههههه
مصر كلها 
عندك حق مصر محتاجة فورمات من جديد
ام الدنيا !
دنيا ماتت من زماااااااااااااااااااااان 

ميرسى على مرورك الجميل يا  hero


----------



## Critic (12 مايو 2010)

> أكتر حاجة نفسى تتغير فى الشارع المصرى البنى أدم المصرى نفسه :smil8:


*هههههههههههههههه*
*واضح ان فى اجماع على النقطة دى*




> ساعة وانت ماشى تحس الناس مساطيل كده ولو خبطوا فيك عادى جدااااااا





> ولو مستعجل وحظك الدنيا زحمة تلاقى الناس ماشية ببرود


*ايوة ايوة بأمانة دى حاجة مستفذة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *



> يبقى هو العيــــب فى الانسان المصرى نفسه ينفع نغيره :11azy:


*ههههههههههههههه واضح ان ده الحل الوحيد*
*ميرسى على مرورك الطفولى يا مرمر*  :t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *واضح ان فى اجماع على النقطة دى*
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههه
ويسلام لو نغير كريتيك بالمرة :11azy:
الشارع المصرى هيبقى فى أمل منه :t30:
بقى طفولى :smil8:​


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2010)

*ولو اني مش مصريه بس هعلق بشكل عام مش بس عن مصر  *

* المعاكسات فعلا مزعجه جدا سواء بمصر او باي دوله عربيه تانيه*

*واظن كمان عدم النظام في الشوارع ده موجود في سوريا كمان للاسف*


*يعني لو هيتغير المفروض مش يتغير انما يكون تنفيذ لقانون المرور بشكل سليم*

*ويكون في عقاب رادع للي بيعاكسو وبيضايقو اي شخص في الشارع عشان يحرمو*

*وللي بيرمو الوسخ في الشوارع كمان *




*شكرا اخي على الموضوع هو مهم يعني بس مش هيتغير شي باي بلد عربي *

*لان الحكام عايزين البلدان بالطريقه دي*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مايو 2010)

نفسى الشوارع تبقى مكيفه بتخنق لما بنزل الصبح فى الشمس :new6:


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ولو اني مش مصريه بس هعلق بشكل عام مش بس عن مصر  *
> 
> * المعاكسات فعلا مزعجه جدا سواء بمصر او باي دوله عربيه تانيه*
> 
> ...


_فاضحتنا يا كريتك فى سوريا
ههههههههههههه_
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> نفسى الشوارع تبقى مكيفه بتخنق لما بنزل الصبح فى الشمس :new6:



يا راااااااااايق :11azy:
وليه مانبعت نجيب لك دى فى دى 
ونجيب لك زنزنتيييييين واحدة صيفى وواحدة شتوى 
وبالمرة نبعت نجيب لك صوفيا لورن 
ده عند أمه يا أدهم 
هههههههههههه
أقتباس من اللمبى 30:​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> يا راااااااااايق :11azy:
> وليه مانبعت نجيب لك دى فى دى
> ونجيب لك زنزنتيييييين واحدة صيفى وواحدة شتوى
> وبالمرة نبعت نجيب لك صوفيا لوران
> ...




قديمه اؤى انتى على فكره :t30:

لا بجد مش بحب انزل الصبح فى الصيف بتخنق من الشمس :hlp:


----------



## Critic (12 مايو 2010)

> ههههههههه
> ويسلام لو نغير كريتيك بالمرة :11azy:
> الشارع المصرى هيبقى فى أمل منه :t30:
> بقى طفولى :smil8:​


*مش هيحصل*
*انا قاعد هنا مدى الحياة*
*انا فى ملك الحكووووووووووووووومة *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> قديمه اؤى انتى على فكره :t30:
> 
> لا بجد مش بحب انزل الصبح فى الصيف بتخنق من الشمس :hlp:



لااااااا مانا نازلة بنسختييييين :t30:
هههههههه
طيب وليه مزعل نفسك كده أقعد فى البيت يا مينا 
وليه تنزل ..
أقعد أستنى عدلك :t30:
ههههههه
معلش بقى يا كريتيك أخ لينا ولازم نطمن على مستقبله برضه :hlp:​


----------



## Critic (12 مايو 2010)

*



ولو اني مش مصريه بس هعلق بشكل عام مش بس عن مصر 

المعاكسات فعلا مزعجه جدا سواء بمصر او باي دوله عربيه تانيه

واظن كمان عدم النظام في الشوارع ده موجود في سوريا كمان للاسف


يعني لو هيتغير المفروض مش يتغير انما يكون تنفيذ لقانون المرور بشكل سليم

ويكون في عقاب رادع للي بيعاكسو وبيضايقو اي شخص في الشارع عشان يحرمو

وللي بيرمو الوسخ في الشوارع كمان 


شكرا اخي على الموضوع هو مهم يعني بس مش هيتغير شي باي بلد عربي 

لان الحكام عايزين البلدان بالطريقه دي
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
صدقينى المفروض تقدمى كل يوم صلاة شكر انك مش فى مصر
لو شوفتى المعاكسات عاملة ازاى و كمية قلة الادب و المعاكسات اللى بتتعرض ليها البنت و خاصة المسيحية هتعرفى ان الموضوع بقى فوق الاحتمال

اما بالنسبة للقوانين فالظباط نفسهم بيعاكسوا بنات و بياخدوا رشاوى ههههههههه

ميرسى على مرورك و رايك الجميل​​*​​


----------



## Critic (12 مايو 2010)

> نفسى الشوارع تبقى مكيفه بتخنق لما بنزل الصبح فى الشمس :new6:


*ههههههههههههه نعينك 2 فليبينية بهوايات يا بطل علشانك*
*يا فايق و رايق و بسمة كل مضايق*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> لااااااا مانا نازلة بنسختييييين :t30:
> هههههههه
> طيب وليه مزعل نفسك كده أقعد فى البيت يا مينا
> وليه تنزل ..
> ...




بعد اربعتاشر سنه خدمه فى الشغل اقعد فى البيت:smil8:
ياريت الواحد يعرف يقعد فى البيت
للاسف اليوم اللى بقعد فيه فى البيت بحس انى هيجيلى شلل من القعده 30:

استنى انتى عدلك يا مقدسه :hlp:


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2010)

انا اكتر حاجة بقى محسسانى ان مصر بترجع لورا هو الحجاب
زمان مكنش تعرف مين ماشى قىالشارع مسيحى او غير مسيحى
ومع ان اللبس كان متحرر شوية بس كان قية ذوق عالى عن كدة ومش نسمع عن معكاسات بسبب كدة لانة كان قية رقى قى التفكير والمنظر العام
مش بدافع انا ن اللبس المتحرر انا بدافع ن مستوى الفكر والذوق اللى كان
دلوقت حصل كبت واقكار رجعية رهيبة خلت الميزان اتقلب وعطت رد قعل سلبى تماما عكس مكان متوقع من اقكارهم لان اقكارهم ضد التطور والحرية


----------



## Critic (13 مايو 2010)

> انا اكتر حاجة بقى محسسانى ان مصر بترجع لورا هو الحجاب
> زمان مكنش تعرف مين ماشى قىالشارع مسيحى او غير مسيحى
> ومع ان اللبس كان متحرر شوية بس كان قية ذوق عالى عن كدة ومش نسمع عن معكاسات بسبب كدة لانة كان قية رقى قى التفكير والمنظر العام
> مش بدافع انا ن اللبس المتحرر انا بدافع ن مستوى الفكر والذوق اللى كان
> دلوقت حصل كبت واقكار رجعية رهيبة خلت الميزان اتقلب وعطت رد قعل سلبى تماما عكس مكان متوقع من اقكارهم لان اقكارهم ضد التطور والحرية



*صح طبعا عندك حق فى كل كلمة*
*شكرا على مرورك الجميل*

*و من اكتر الحاجات اللى تخنق بردو القران فى المواصلات بصوت عالى جدا جدا دون اى مراعاه للحرية السمعية و معتقدش ان الشارع المصرى سمع كلمة حرية سمعية قبل كدة !!!!*


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2010)

critic قال:


> *ايه اكتر حاجة مضيقاك فى الشارع المصرى و نفسك تغيرها ؟*
> 
> *انا شخصيا زقهت من انعدام الذوق العام*
> *تمشى فى الشارع تلاقى راجل و لا ست (و خاصة ست) خبطتك و هى اللى غلطانة و بكل قلة ذوق تزعق فيك او لو راجل ولا يعبرك و لا اى حاجة و لا حتى يبص يشوف خبط مين كأنك شفاف*
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه
كل حاجه 
الناس وكل حاجه 
هي دي عاوزه سؤال


----------



## Critic (13 مايو 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> كل حاجه
> الناس وكل حاجه
> هي دي عاوزه سؤال


واضح فعلا ان فى اجماع على الاجابة دى هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على المرور الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2010)

*الصراحه انا مش بخرج كتير بس اكيد ده لاسباب يعنى مش من فراغ
واهم سبب بيكرهنى الخروج  المظاهر الدينيه الزائفه الخنيقه اللى مسببه للبلد وناسها تخلف وواحده واحده هنلاقى نفسنا بنرجع للحياه الجاهليه بكل مظاهرها انشالله عن قريب
النقاااااااااااااب بيخوفنى بجد .. لما بدخل اى مكان فيه واحده منقبه مش ببقى مركزه خالص فى الحاجه اللى بشتريها بتبقى عينى عليها لتكون راجل متخفى او واحده حراميه بيتهيألى كتير انها هتخطف منى شنطتى او حتى بنتى ولو ماشيه فى الشارع وجايه ناحيتى واحده منقبه بعدى بسرعه الناحيه التانيه ولو كانوا اكتر من واحده بحسهم عفاريت او وطاويط جايه ناحيتى وبسرع خطوتى وانا مش مبطله قولة بسم الصليب  
كمان الشوارع اللى بيسدوها للصلاه ويفرشوا فرش كبييييييير فى مظهريه كريهه  ومش مهم الناس تعدى بقى محدش قالهم ينزلوا من بيوتهم والمحلات اللى بيقفلوها فى وش الناس وبيعلقوا لافتة مغلق للصلاه ويرجعوا يقولوا العمل عباده امال بتسيبوا عبادتكوا ليه !!!!
المصالح الحكوميه يا ويلك لو رايح تخلص مصلحه تقف قدام المكتب الفاضى تشكى حالك ومعلشى اصل البيه بيصلى وبيفطر وان الله مع الصابرين 
التعصب الاعمى لما  بيشوفوا واحده مسيحيه  وطبعا احنا واضحيين  واسمع بقى استغفر الله العظيم وربنا يرحمنا واعوذ  بالله وفر الله لنا ولكم  واييييييييه بقى المحجبات اللى لابسين المحذق والملزق عادى جدااا خالص علشان حتة الطرحه اللى مغطيه الشعر اصلها رخصه بتسمح وبتدارى حاجات كتير 
وبعيدا عن الدين بقى علشان محدش يقول عليا انى متعصبه ويقيموا عليا الحد والتلات فى حاجه مضايقااااااانى جدااا ظاهرة لم الزباله و حرقها فى الشوارع والاطفال يبقوا واقفين يتفرجوا ويشموا ويتسرطنوا وعادى جدا خالص يعنى هى جت على حبة الدخان دولا ما الرز وقشه عامليين معانا احلى واجب من سنين  ومحدش كح ههههههه
اييييييييه الرغى ده كله يا كريتيك مش تقولى كفايه ههههههه
 معلشى اصلك جيت على الجرح 
 بس شفتنى بقى مش طماعه ازاى حاجات بسيطه خالص اللى مضايقانى ونفسى تتغير  او قول بحلم انها تتغير 
*


----------



## Critic (13 مايو 2010)

> *الصراحه انا مش بخرج كتير بس اكيد ده لاسباب يعنى مش من فراغ
> واهم سبب بيكرهنى الخروج المظاهر الدينيه الزائفه الخنيقه اللى مسببه للبلد وناسها تخلف وواحده واحده هنلاقى نفسنا بنرجع للحياه الجاهليه بكل مظاهرها انشالله عن قريب
> النقاااااااااااااب بيخوفنى بجد .. لما بدخل اى مكان فيه واحده منقبه مش ببقى مركزه خالص فى الحاجه اللى بشتريها بتبقى عينى عليها لتكون راجل متخفى او واحده حراميه بيتهيألى كتير انها هتخطف منى شنطتى او حتى بنتى ولو ماشيه فى الشارع وجايه ناحيتى واحده منقبه بعدى بسرعه الناحيه التانيه ولو كانوا اكتر من واحده بحسهم عفاريت او وطاويط جايه ناحيتى وبسرع خطوتى وانا مش مبطله قولة بسم الصليب
> كمان الشوارع اللى بيسدوها للصلاه ويفرشوا فرش كبييييييير فى مظهريه كريهه ومش مهم الناس تعدى بقى محدش قالهم ينزلوا من بيوتهم والمحلات اللى بيقفلوها فى وش الناس وبيعلقوا لافتة مغلق للصلاه ويرجعوا يقولوا العمل عباده امال بتسيبوا عبادتكوا ليه !!!!
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واضح انك شايلة من وماااااااااااااااان

كل كلمة قولتيها جات على الجرح و عندك حق فيها
و خاصة المصالح الحكومية و الصلاة فى الشارع

لا ده فى حاجة بتحصل اليومين دول
الاخوة الاعداء بيرشوا ماية نار على البنات و الستات اللمسيحيين  اللى بيتعرفوا لانهم الوحيدين اللى اتبقوا مش محجبين
انا للاسف و ربنا يتصرف رشوا على هدوم امى و هى ماشية مع جيرانها اكتر من من مرة و الهدوم بتبوظ خالص و الحمد لله انها مش بتيجى على الوش !
ربنا يرحمنا

ميرسى على نورك فى الموضوع و ربنا يحميكى انتى و اسرتك


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 مايو 2010)

*معاكسات البنات و السيدات*
*فعلا بقت حاجة زيادة علي الاخر وحتي لو البنت غير محتشمة لكن الفاظ الناس تجرح اي حد معدي جنبهم محترم
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*ياريت تغير مصر كلهاااااااااااااااا*
*وينزل فيرجن جديد بقي هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (13 مايو 2010)

> *معاكسات البنات و السيدات*
> *فعلا بقت حاجة زيادة علي الاخر وحتي لو البنت غير محتشمة لكن الفاظ الناس تجرح اي حد معدي جنبهم محترم
> شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*ربنا يرحمنا فعلا*
*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## Critic (13 مايو 2010)

*



ياريت تغير مصر كلهاااااااااااااااا
وينزل فيرجن جديد بقي هههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههه
لممرة الخمسين اجماع على نفس الطلب
واضح ان ده مطلب شعبى

ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

انا بكره المشى فى الشارع بسبب الكلام اللى بسمعوا انا و كل اخواتى المسيحيات 
كلام بقى من نوعية استعفر الله العظيم ... اعوذ بالله .... لا اله الا الله ... و طبعا بيتخللها شتايم كدة و نصيحة للتوبة و الهداية هههههههههههه
ده طبعا بجانب الزحمة و الطوابير الطوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة فى كل حاجة 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Critic (13 مايو 2010)

> انا بكره المشى فى الشارع بسبب الكلام اللى بسمعوا انا و كل اخواتى المسيحيات
> كلام بقى من نوعية استعفر الله العظيم ... اعوذ بالله .... لا اله الا الله ... و طبعا بيتخللها شتايم كدة و نصيحة للتوبة و الهداية هههههههههههه
> ده طبعا بجانب الزحمة و الطوابير الطويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي لة فى كل حاجة
> ربنا يرحمنا


*اذا كان انا و انا بوصل اختى مش بتسلم على الاقل من النظرات و الهمسات و اخر قلة ادب و وببقى متعصب جدا و على اخرى اومال لما بتمشى لوحدها ايييييييييييه اللى بيحصل !!!!*

*و على فكرة المعاكسة بتزيد فى رمضان !!!!*
*هذا هو شهر الصيام !*

*طوااااابير طوابير طوابير*
*ربنا يرحمنا*
*ميرسى على المرور الجميل*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 مايو 2010)

الشارع المصري كله خنقة بصراحة

1- المعاكسات وقلت الادب والنظرات

2- رمي الزبالة والبصق في الشارع

3- المواصلات وقلة ادب السواقين وطلب زيادة عن حقهم

4- الزحمة والطوابير بدون داعي والسبب التراخي في العمل

5- الصلاة في مواعيد العمل في المؤسسات الحكومية

6- ضعف الرقابة الادارية علي الموظفين

7- تراخي رجال الشرطة البواسل وقلة ذوقهم في التعامل

8- عدم احترام الغير 

وفي الاخر المشكلة المواطن المصري نفسه ياريت يتغير ويجيبوا بداله مواطن صومالي هيبقي جميل اوي

ومشكلة المواطن المصري الدين الاسلامي وتغلله بداخله فيمكنك بسهولة تمييز هوية المعاكسين ومن يفعلون مثل هذه الاشياء المخجلة ببساطة

شكرا كيريتك علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Critic (13 مايو 2010)

> الشارع المصري كله خنقة بصراحة
> 
> 1- المعاكسات وقلت الادب والنظرات
> 
> ...


*فعلا حاجات مملة و تخنق حتى الموت و كلنا عايشينها كل يوم*
*شكرا على الاضافة الجميلة كوبتك مان*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (13 مايو 2010)

ضحكتنىىىىىىىىىىىى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش حاجه  عجبانى اصلا فى الشارع المصرى


----------



## Critic (13 مايو 2010)

> ضحكتنىىىىىىىىىىىى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه
> مفيش حاجه عجبانى اصلا فى الشارع المصرى


*ههههههههههههههه*
*على راى مصطفى كامل (و لا سعد زغلول مش فاكر ) :*
*مافيش فايدة*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مايو 2010)

الصراحة كل حاجة فى مصر بقت تخنق

الناس والشوارع والعقول  كله

وطبعااااااااااااااااااااا  الديييين

الاسلام الزائف وقرف المسلمين​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مايو 2010)

*عارفين الحل فى ايه ان كل واحد  يحط ربنا قدامة فى تصرفاته فى كل حياتة 

بجد هنبقى احلى شعوب الارض 

وعلى فكرة انا بحب مصر جدا علشان كل الى بيحصل ده الناس بيحاولوا يوسخوها بس هيا جميلة جدا وبحبها جدا جدا جدا 


وطنيه من يومى مش اختى اتولدت يوم ستة اكتوبر ​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

مش هيحصل البطاله سبب كل شيئ

شكرا ليكم



سلام ونعمه​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (14 مايو 2010)

*هو كل جاجة فى الشارع المصرى وحشة جدا

المعاكسات طبعا و السرقة اللى بقت فى كل شارع من شوارع مصر 

و اكتر حاجة بجد تنرفز يوم الجمعة بعد الصلاه فى الجامع تروح تشترى اى حاجة من اى محل مسلم يقولك مش 

عندنا و تلاقيها قدامك

و فيه حاجات تانية كتير دى اللى فاكراه دلوقتى هههههه

موضوع جميل اوى كيريتك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2010)

*اشكركم كلكم يا جماعة على مروركم الرائع و اثرائكم للموضوع :*
*تاسونى*
*انجى*
*النهيسى*
*اكليل الشوك*

*فعلا واضح ان مافيش امل و فى اجماع تام على كدة (ماعدا انجى ههههههه)*
*مصر كلها لازم تتغير احنا بنمشى لورا مش لقدام و كله من البطالة و العادات المتوارثة من الدين الاسلامى*


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

بالتأكيد فى سلبيات مزعجة ، لكن مصر حلوة بردو ..

بحاول بكل طاقتى أنى أتجاهل سلوكيات الناس عشان أعصابى و صحتى وبهتم كل الأهتمام بسلوكى ، لكن فى نفس الوقت مش سلبى (( تقدر تقول ع حسب الموقف )) ..

اللى نفسى أغيره اللى بيدينى نور عالى بعربيته بدون مناسبة (( الزينون )) ببئى عايز أخنقه لأنه بيعمينى ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> 7- تراخي رجال الشرطة البواسل وقلة ذوقهم في التعامل



ليه كدا يا أ / مينا ، ما لهم رجال الشرطة ، دول غلابة ..

شوف هقولك على حاجة لو سيادتك بتكلم الظابط بكل أحترام ، لو لقاك عارف حقوقك كويس و مدى سلطته أيه ؟؟ أستحالة هيقل أدبه لأن ليهم نظرة فى الناس ..

الشرطة أحياناً بتستخدم قلة الأدب فى حالتين مواقف الأحتقان الطائفى ، أنهاء الأشتباكات ..

غير كدا بكل أمانة الظباط محترمين جداً جداً ، و مننساش إن عليهم ضغط ..

طبعاً عارف إن بتحصل تجاوزات من قلة من ضباط الشرطة ، لكنها ليست قاعدة (( الظباط 

بتجامل بعضها )) دى كلها تجاوزات قليلة ..

شوف ظابط الشرطة فى لقاء أجتماعى ع النقيض لما يكون فى عمله .. 

لكن صدقنى دول ناس كويسين أوووووووى ..

أتمنى تكون غيرت فكرتك عنهم ..


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2010)

> بالتأكيد فى سلبيات مزعجة ، لكن مصر حلوة بردو ..
> 
> بحاول بكل طاقتى أنى أتجاهل سلوكيات الناس عشان أعصابى و صحتى وبهتم كل الأهتمام بسلوكى ، لكن فى نفس الوقت مش سلبى (( تقدر تقول ع حسب الموقف )) ..
> 
> ...


*يا عم زاما سيبك من الموضوع ده خالص صدقنى انت احلى*
*انت بس زعلان ليه وقافل كل حاجة فى وشنا*
*ارجع افتح البروفايل بتاعك و مشاكل مصر كلها هتتحل صدقنى*
*و لو فتحت البروفايل هكلملك الرجل و اخليهولك ميديش مور عالى هههههههه*
*يالا مستنينك ترجع تانى زى الاول*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 مايو 2010)

*اقولك حاجة*

*مصر مش هتتغير غير لما نشيل المصريين ونجيب مصريين جداد*

 :fun_lol:


----------



## sparrow (16 مايو 2010)

عدم الاحساس بالامان في الشارع المصري  بقي شئ مش موجود مطلقا 
وخصوصا بالنسبة لينا احنا كبنات 
ولا عارفين نمشي في الشارع ولا نركب مواصلات ولا حتي جوة العربيه 

يعني مفيش حل فعلا في الشارع المصري 
الحل بقي اننا نسيب البلد المقرفة دي 

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## Critic (28 فبراير 2011)

*اييييييييييييه يا جدعان نفسكوا مصر تتعدل ازاى بعد الثورة ؟؟*

*نفسى المادة التانية تتلغى بقا زهقت من المادة المجحفة دى*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2011)

*اااااااه نفسى اقول من زمان سيبونى 
نفسى المعاكسات تتنتهى من الشارع المصرى ,انا عمرى ماشوفت كده فى اى شعب فى العالم 
نفسى الناس تتربى شوية وتتعلم الادب وتحترم الناس اللى ماشية 
وتبطل قلة ادب وتتدخل فى اللى ملهاش فيه 
الموضوع مبقاش معاكسات بس لا 
الموضوع بقى sexual harassement 
لا والمصيبة ان الولد بيبقى حاطط فى دماغة ان ده حق طبيعى ليه فى الشارع 
وان البنت نازلة مخصوص من بيتها علشان سيادته يعاكسها 
ها توم كروز حضرته 
وحتى لو كان توم كروز ,ميعرفش يحترم نفسه ؟
ولما البنت تعترض يبقى مستغرب ايه ده ؟ هى بتعترض على ايه ؟ هو انا مش حقى اضايق فى الناس ولا ايه ؟
هى مش مبسوطة بقلة الادب اللى هى سمعتها ؟ده حتى قولتلها كلمتين حلوين محدش قالهم قبل كده ؟
يعنى مفروض تبقى مبسوطة 
وطبعا لانه هو عقله نجس متخيل ان كل البنات اخلاقها وحشة وانها مبسوطة بالمعاكسة والكلام الخارج 
ولو هى لابسة لبس معين ولا شيك ولا اى كان اللبس يبقى لابساه مخصوص علشان الاخ (براد بيت )اللى نازل الشارع يشوفه ويعلق عليه ويعاكسها 
  لافوق احنا مش بنلبس ولا نعمل حاجة علشان حد انت مش محور الكون 
احنا لما بنعمل حاجة بنعملها علشان مقتنعين بيها مش اكتر 
اااااااه يارب ارحمنى من النجاسة الفكرية المنتشرة فى مجتمعنا 

بس كده ارتحت
*


----------



## Critic (1 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> عدم الاحساس بالامان في الشارع المصري بقي شئ مش موجود مطلقا
> وخصوصا بالنسبة لينا احنا كبنات
> ولا عارفين نمشي في الشارع ولا نركب مواصلات ولا حتي جوة العربيه
> 
> ...


 


Nancy2 قال:


> *اااااااه نفسى اقول من زمان سيبونى *
> *نفسى المعاكسات تتنتهى من الشارع المصرى ,انا عمرى ماشوفت كده فى اى شعب فى العالم *
> *نفسى الناس تتربى شوية وتتعلم الادب وتحترم الناس اللى ماشية *
> *وتبطل قلة ادب وتتدخل فى اللى ملهاش فيه *
> ...


*ده تقريبا فى اجماع و احتقان من الموضوع ده*
*حاسس ان البنات هيكسروا الكيبورد و هما بيكتبوا من العصبية هههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *ده تقريبا فى اجماع و احتقان من الموضوع ده*
> *حاسس ان البنات هيكسروا الكيبورد و هما بيكتبوا من العصبية هههههههههههه*



*ههههههههههه ديه حقيقة  ال keyboard بتاعتى اتكسرت 

اااااااه ,بس لو يوقعوا فى ايدى 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2011)

*1- التبول والبصق في الشوارع
2- مكبرات الصوت سواء في الأفراح او المأتم
3- معاملة البنت على انها مخلوق فضائي لازم على أقل تقدير عينك متنزلش من عليها  , ان مكنتش هتعاكس
4- معاملة الولد على انو تنين , لو خبطت في بنت بالصدفة , بترد بكل بجاحة وقلة زوق , خصوصا لو ست كبيرة
5- منظر الشباب والبنات على أي كورنيش , اللي بيسميها بعض المتخلفين : حرية


اظن كفاية كدة :smile01

*


----------



## Critic (1 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مشكلة يا كيرو*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مشكلة يا كيرو*




بث بتكثف :08:


----------

